# Very bad VERY VERY BAD



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

IM numb today and so very upset .
I baught LR and 18 to 20 different corals from internet ,at a good cheap price .
After 2 to 3 days i noticed something on a poly stak what looked to me like a hairy crab after much research ...i took it off and didnt think anything of it ...........................that was 2 months ago .
I noticed my anemone wasnt looking good and i chalked it up to inexperiance and posted ,so i moved the clowns to other tank and fed him and watched with mag glass ,then i noticed foods stuff stuck all over so i tried to dust it off and it wouldnt come off ..........after closer inspection with the mag glass to my horror they are those crab like thingys by the hundreds .
I picked about 40 off , the ones around the mouth and gave the anemone a rest .
i have been up all night and couldnt find any answers then BAM I FOUND IT!

zoa eating spiders ........did 5 more hours of reading and decided we have way too many to FW dip .
IM SHUTTING DOWN THE TANK!
gonna try and frag some good clean peices and boil any rock that has coral on it ,and i figure i will be able to save 40% of the coral i have and boil 20 to 30 % of mt LR , wash the sand with FW .
I dont really want to FW dip the anemone ,so i figure by the time i get the frags out and clean i should have been able to get at least half off and i will put it in the mesh breeding box untill all complete that way they dont get into my 20 gl .
as for the other 100 lbs LR i will FW dip and scrub a few times while im cycling the 90gl again .
IM just going to hope and pray i can save ......suncoral ,green cloves,pink cloves ,yellow cloves,carnation coral,candy cane,and the mushrooms as well as the anemone poor thing is getting eaten alive as the spiders are so embedded .
I look at it this way its better to do this now rather then later with more expensive corals and its a learning experiance but it makes me sad


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ick thats terrible... I am so annoying at the shops because i take forever to check things. I rarely buy from the net because i cant sit and stare at the corals.

Will you be brining in a QT tank now? I think i will for sure...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

QT tank is up and running and i have a few QT boxes, i just took out my treasured orange /yellow carnations ,and got a toothbrush and scrubbed the heck out of the rock and the coral ,they look good but i had no choice ,lets see if they survive 24 hrs , i got about 12 or so spiders off that .
breaktime then ill do the hairy mushrooms and the other mushrooms .
i will try and get some pics up tomorrow of what im doing.
i wanted to buy the 15gl off fish and 2 tangs off another i sooooo wanted them tangs ..but i cant bring them into this and this is going to be time consuming ,almost 2 hours and all i did was carnations lol
im gonna wait now untill im finished b4 i buy anything .
psss i cant catch that darn cleaner shrimp lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> ick thats terrible... I am so annoying at the shops because i take forever to check things. I rarely buy from the net because i cant sit and stare at the corals.
> 
> Will you be brining in a QT tank now? I think i will for sure...


Reminds me of how I shop for fish/reptiles  Best way to do it.

OP I'm really sorry you lost all your stuff like that. I know how this kind of thing feels- you do all the research and hard work- you spend the money you had to work for and you do work to put something together you will enjoy then it destructs itself infront of you.

Just remember "We can repair it. We have the technology. Better. Faster. Stronger."


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks a bunch .......
To tell you the truth im rather enjoying this lmao .
Not loosing stuff tho , OK i gound a rock infested with these spiders omg one is like huge , shall save it after boiling , and catch a pic , on that rock was a very beautifil featherduster ................. so sorry featherduster , i really tried to dig you out , one feather duster down .
I feel worse loosing a living thing from the tank , then the money .
But i knew i had this brasin bugger .......a fireworm .i was terrified of him but i have him in a tupperware to snap a shot .
This is sad and fun at the same time lol
Boiling rock smells real bad yucky ............ but i need some good clean rock for the couple of poly i did save out of 30 to 40.
I hope to have some pics up tomorrow of what im doing .
tomorrow my most fav coral , if i loose any i might cry ..the cloves ,, green star ,yellow star and pink star , one has a featherduster i will again try and save


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

TOO tired to do any today .
Last night was slow going think ill break today take picks later when hubby gets home frm work .
i have ,mushrooms ,hairy white and brn mushrooms,candycane (green) ,carnation coral and a couple of crabs that i could find ,in the QT ,oh and the newer yellow cloves in there too.
I had to break up the rock the carnations were on ,as i dont trust it i removed one right from the rock and see how they survive 48 hours and if ok im going to remove all from the rock (because i did find spiders on that rock )then boil the rock .Looks like the toothbrushing didnt kill anything yet and did work really well.
I was thinking about feeding ,and water changing on the 20 gl ,and even with the skimmer on it may be difficult to keep the tank from going bad real fast , so i baught this box a while ago (didnt know why but thaught it would come in handy ) its a small QT box where i can totAlly close it off and have it mobile (i will take pics and sow later)
So i was thinking i would use that box for feeding the corals seperately ,when done just tossing the water in it and adding that way it will keep my bio load down every 2 days .
The anemone i feel really bad for poor guy is being eaten alive , and the clowns are lost without him too!
IM going to see if any of my friends have a really good camera .
i did find a pic with a spot on the outside if you see that the anemone is white anything that isnt white like a beige kinda off white , thats them just above the clownns head , prolly about 2 or 3 in that spot .
the most of them tho are on the top part and theyt have eaten arms .]

not sure if you can see them here but this is a pic i took when i had him only 3 days ,but i never had a clue .........


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH yes i can see them clearly .......... anything not white is surely them .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The dreaded parasitic spider crabs. The only family fish that I know that will prey upon them will be wrasses of the _Thalassoma_ and _Halichoeres_ family, as small crustaceons/inverts are part of their diet in it's natural habitat. In captive reefs, they will predate on beneficial "pods" and _Stomatella sp._ that help us keep a reef healthy and clean. Add one in the coral QT system if you choose.

IME, "Irridense" wrasse from Africa do a phenominal job on irradicating red planaria as well but I haven't seen them in the GTA since last summer.

On a chemical approach, in the pond section of nurseries, look for malathion in the active ingredient in fluke control. Not sure of it's affect on corals nor it's longevity in water. Shrimps and crabs will not survive for sure! Something on my "to test" list...LOL!

HTH


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info ..........
Any ideas how i can get the anemone off the rock so i can get it into a bowl and try and give it temp relief.
Thanks
he's looking pretty bad today ,after im gonna put him in a mesh breeder box just above the water line so the spiders cant swim away


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Use the tip of a ballpoint pen to lift up an edge of the base. Then gently keep prodding until it's off the rock. Take your time in doing so as not to tear the basal tissue. 

HTH and best of luck


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Update ......The anemone is still alive after all that irritation for hours ,i did try to ease it off with my feeding stick and noticed i did tear slightly ,so i stopped ,but when i woke it looked grabable and hubby was able to get him off the rock ,tysm
i have him in a box hung on the tank (lights out so i dont burn him)
i need to clean house today and take a break from this mentally draining work ,he dont look too happy but at least i know i did get lots off him .
My friend from downstairs came up and was also amazed ,they were going to start the 90gl i gave them but they might do FW with it now lol .
I did find a few spiders on the hairy tounge and it really didnt like the toothbrush ,so we will wait and see if he comes around now .
It is very hard to see but i have found these spiders just walking around my sand aruggggggggg , This means i will need to boil the sand for reuse , and watch the QT like a hawk as my guess is they are in the sand .
If this is the case i will grab about 5 or 6 mesh or try and get magnetic racks to keep all coral off the sandbed .
I have done some experimenting with these critters ,the FW dip dont seem to kill them ,but i did find putting them in boiling water does kill them and when dead they turn white .
Even holding them in cold water dont seem to kill them as i have about 15 sitting in cold water for 3 days and they are still alive .
None survived the boiling and i have been watching that pot for 2 days now after boiling.
I hope someone can use this information some day .

Will update later on the anemone ,lets hope i can save this beautifull creature!
So far lost ,3 well established 30 to 50 polyop's(cant spell)
One featherduster maybe , the broken featherduster worm i put in the mesh basket and it is still alive,to my amazment,let see if it can come around .
Boiled about 5 rocks so far .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

The anemone wouldnt eat yesterday ,its in a QT box on the main tank .
Today he looks kinda white ,but my daughter turned the lights on .
I havent toughed it since moving and trying to feed it .So ill keep the 90gl going untill the weekend maybe longer with just the anemone and goby's and then ill try feed him again .
Not much i can do right now but wait .........


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just to let you know that Menagerie had some wrasses there... not sure the family though.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I will consider after i get the 90 gl going again .
At this point im not willing to add


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

*The anemone wouldnt eat yesterday*

 Sorry this really cracked me up. I've never heard that sentence before.

Sorry your SW tank is not working out right now.

I feel your pain if it helps at all. Many others do too I'm sure.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks !
I am glad it has happened now tho ,and really it is a great learning experiance and hasnt made me want to quit not in the least .
When i baught the coral i wasnt sure if i should have QT them and didnt know what i should do .
But now i know lol 
From this point on any new coral i pick will be easily fragged and i will remove from the rock they come on and attach to another rock that has been boiled and scrubbed ,they will all get the toothbrush treatment and be QT for 6 to 8 weeks .
I really want to have a nice reef tank and think i can now .
As for the anemone i will try and feed him tonight ,if he doesnt eat i will make a decision by saturday weather or not cointinue to irritate it or end the suffering , as i think the spiders are inside it .
Wish we could see in it lol hubbys gonna try and see if we can get a bright enough light to do just that .
This is the most amazing hobby and i wont give it up !


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i was at it all night last night .......im tired and going to bed .
After messaging and proding the anemone with my hands ,it seems to be splitting grrrrrrrrrrrr... thats all i need at this point is 2x the trouble .
It seems that doing it with my hands was much easier but the darn thing tightens up so tight it makes it hard ,and at 8 am i was ready to give up and end his misery.Gee i really dont know what to do ,when is enough enough ?
But i have just noticed i did get alot of them off of it ,i guess i was concentrating so much in getting them off i didnt realize their were so many .
I figure the first time i got well over 100 off and this time probably the same .
They are all over my tank crawling in the sand everywhere ,i guess better in the sand then on the anemone as i plan on putting the sand in boiling water .
Lost another coral dont know the name but we called it a carpet ,so sad to loose something that is very very old ,it had at least 5 layers underneath .
But i did manage to get the featherduster out lets see if it will survive now .
One last feather duster ,the beauty of the tank hope that one goes easy .
Guess i have to just wait now untill the splitting is complete ,pretty weird how they split ,right now it has 2 mouths ,the main and a smaller one .
Goodnight


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I slept ,just wokw up and amazingly the anemone looks 60% better ,and moved in the box ,was actually upside down and the arms are puffed a bit .
I dont see any clear split yet .
I looked at it for a min and didnt see any spiders,although im sure some are there ,but to actually look at it and not see any is awesome.
Maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel .
PHEW i feel better .
Funny when i woke i told hubby i think its splitting maybe i can save one of them lol
I think the reason i didnt trash him was i paid 100 for him ,its a good thing too lol
My next task is the cloves they are in the other basket awaiting ,they cost me about 140 and will frag them from the rock and place them on another .
I have various other poly's left 4 or 5 different kinds ,think i will go to B A'S today and get some kind of dip,ask a ton of questions too,as well as superglue and salt and start mixing my saltwater in the rubber maid for my LR.
Any ideas if these spiders can live on LR .
Should i FW dip them many times while i clean and set the Main tank ?
I am really not up for boiling over 120 lbs of rock i pais $10.00 a LB .
It would really really suck lol.And it has a ton of life on it .
OK im open to any suggestions please


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The glue to use is Loc-Tite "crazy glue" gel. You can find it at CT/HD/Rona for ~$4/bottle. I've seen some reef shops that sell the same glue for ~$10/bottle 

As much as you don'e want to boil the LR due to the diveristy of life on it, it's a pros and cons decision that you have to make. 

Boiling: will kill off everything
Malathion dip: will kill all pods and crustaceons as well as some invertebrates like sponges and tunicates. The bacterial life will for the most part survive the treatment. Corals I'm still not sure and still looking for info.
Coral "dips": iodine based...will not do much or anything to crustaceons...inverts like nudis and planaria don't fare too well, but those aren't what is plaguing the system.

To get back the biodiversity of what you will lose in the above treament method, adding some cured LR will help seed what was lost.

HTH and best of luck


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

great tysvm , they had no glue at BA'S and i hate the crap they have .
thanks a bunch im going to HD tomorrow anyway , so this glue is safe on corals ?
I was thinking the same about the LR too maybe i wont doFW dips then maybe just scrub the rocks a few times in the SW and inspect for 2 months b4 i put back , but any rock that had coral is getting the boil and the sand but by the time i put it back in main it will be well seeded again .
Thanks for the tips .
I got my light today but ..................stupid me get all the way home and i got the wrong light with no actinic ,so cant move the anemone yet , my friend is going to change it for me this evening........................
TY aimeej2007 you know we lub you 
and please bring me SALT TOO lol


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just a thought...how about microwaving the rock? Use a small piece of LR that has a visible spider crab on it and see if it survives. Could save you a bit of time and $$$ on hydro...unless you have a gas stove.

Another would be those portable steam cleaner thingees. That will definitely do the trick...same effect as boiling but I'm hedging that you will save more of the anaerobic functionality deeper inthe strata of the LR.

More ideas from the ol mellon...

HTH


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL
i like yer ideas lol
The anemone looks awesome right now ,YIPPIE ......i was so happy how good he looked i cried ,other then he dont like the box i have him trapped in !
i think i will just put him in QT without basket /mesh just take the sand out ,well maybe another rub down first lol
And i think the clowns miss him ,really funny to see them trying to sleep at night without him


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well tonights the night ,i will take all sand out of the QT and scrub some rock from main tank and start scaping in there and give the anemone 1 more rub down and pput him in ... not sure yet but i think i should keep him in a breeding basket with mesh just in case .
My guess is i wont be able to finish tonight but hopefully will be able to shut down main tomorrow .
clean and then fix the sump that i broke and change the skimmer to berlin from corallife.
Im looking into a new cabinet if i can find one im going to look into a bigger sump.
I went into BA'S yesterday to see about getting a 6foot tank at 90gl and it would cost almost 500 (drilled )
OMG the prices are crazy.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Call [email protected] (North American Fish Breeders) for a quote.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol......................funny you say that !
i HAVE asked about a sump ,he dont do acrilic,,, for the sump part .
But i was gonna ask him about a 6 foot 90gl
The only reason i went to B A'S is because A B didnt have what i needed lol
i will always go to american breeders if they have what i really really need ,but they didnt have the 50/50 28 watt bulb i needed.
I prefer that store over any other .

Hey thanks a bunch on the glue tip , i went and got it and it works like a charm .
I took All the sand out of the 20gl and scrubbed a rock and gave the anemone another rub down and put him in the QT without a mesh box ,poor guy has been couped up in the box almosrt all week.
But without the sand i can easily suck the spiders out of the QT .
the clowns havent gone near him yet :-(


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

WOOHOOO i think i did it !!!!!!!!!!!!
It is so much easier with no sand in the QT and can easily suck up them spiders,the anemone lookd so good today and the clowns have gone back to him ..
i do see a few spiders but ill wait a couple days , they breed slow anyway .
I was so close to giving up and so glad i didnt!!!!!!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Another idea popped into the ol' mellon...

Prop the LR on a stand of PVC tubes and eggcrate...perhaps the dang spider crabs will fall to the bare bottom aquarium.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ...I just so happen to have pvc , think i will do that ,i need the pvc in there anyway ,the brittle star is in one now but when the goby;s join they need them too.....and will be easier to clean with the python.
I have only seen 1 goby for 2 days now ,we either caved him in or they have made another nest grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,They are worst then rabbits.
I took pictures today with the old sony digital mavica but when i put the floppy into the pc darn dont work .
So i will save the pics and post when we fix the other pc.
Going to take some rock out in the next 2 days and scrub and FW dip any with antipasta ,have to get some more LR into the QT and build on pvc .
Thanks a bunch for the tip , i have been racking my brain on what to do .


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to see you're winning the battle blossom , keep up the good work! Persistance is the only real way to get rid of any pest lol.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks very much !
Im saving up for 3 months and gonna buy a load of coral .......lol
But have learned ,will QT anything i buy for 2 to 3 months.
I think once a week i will take out coral in a container inspect and rub down ,then dump the water ,now to find the perfect containers to see through with mag glass lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Another great day for the anemone .
He is looking better everyday , i dont see any spiders on him and have checked with mag glass and flashlight easier to see them tthat way .
I got bombarded by the clowns when i stuck my hand in the QT lol think they think ill take him away again lol.
I have 6 sifferent poly's in basket and they really look like crap ,not sure if i should try and frag or just cut my loss , most dont even open and a few are white ,i like the bright greens and the pinks ,but my gut is telling me the spiders can live inside ,maybe thats why they arent opening .
Will wait about 2 more days and in meantime get some frag disc's ,just in case.
I was hoping to go to the club in june ,join and grab a bunch of frags ,this spider thing SUCKS........
guess i cant go now for 4 to 5 months grrrrr.
I think from now on i will keep 2 QT ,with an extra on the side!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

For future reference Menagerie QT's their SW fish and the like for a few weeks if I am not mistaken.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Had i known exactly what healthy coral looked like when i baught the coral ,i would have known grrr.
All the coral i have in my QT tank ,scrubbed x2 with the toothbrush ,Are looking so awesome now the rock my mushrooms are on you cant see now as they are huge now in fact everything looks bigger and sooo good.
The anemone seems to be happier looking better and has found a spot and not moved.
I think its almost over YIPPIE ................................
I will QT everything 4 to 6 months and a few more brushings .
From now on i will QT all corals i buy for 4 to 6 months .
I did buy yellow cloves that didnt look good awhile back only about 4 out of 20 were open and now they are all open .
On the weekend im going to frag them off the rock then boil the rock .


wtac 
got any ideas on plugs? that i can buy cheap at HD ????
I need ideas thanks


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

My theory on these spiders.........

They are resilliant .
Not much can kill them ,boiling does for sure.
They turn white when they are dead.
FreshWater dips dont kill them but might make them let go .(but slim)
They will move around and come out of hiding about 2 to 3 hours after dark.
Can see them better with red light at night .
From my observation they look like left over food stuff on the coral but when blown wont come off.
They can live in the sandbed.
As far as im concerned they are like cockroaches in saltwater .
The best way to be sure and safe that you have no spiders ,is QT all corals 
NOT just zoa's ,as they can live and eat most corals that i have anyway 
I had ,1 brn plate coral (gone)
8 to 10 polyp's (gone)
Afew attached to sun coral
Afew around my carnations
On my cloves 
On my zoa's
Infested in my anemone.300 to 400 maybe more .
They didnt seem to bother my R.mushrooms
Or my hairy mushrooms ,but were on the rocks they were on .
So im thinking they can live on the rock and eat other foods besides coral alone .
I do see them on antipasta ,thats a good thing?lol
The best way for removal in my opinion ,is be prepared to shut down your tank (if you have lots),scrub(soft to extra soft toothbrush) and rub all corals 2 to 3 times ,scrub all rock 2 to 3x ,and remember Freshwater dont kill them and if you are badly infested then your sand is also remove all sand boil water let sit for 5 to 10 min ,and they should all die .
Yes you will loose all life in your sand but it will quickly seed again from your rock .
I would NOT freshwater dip anything Why ? it doesnt kill them ?
Just irritates your corals , sure the pestaside from vet will kill them and ev erything else .
Better to irritate the coral with manual removal ,many times .
I really thaught i would loose a few corals from the toothbrushing , But i didnt and they came back the next day ,i would however wait 4 to 5 days inbetween brushings and feed them well 2 days b4 you do this ,that way any injuries are healing,everything i mentioned survived this treatment .
Its a slow process but will see results within 2 weeks .
And corals will start to look better shortly after that.
It is easier to see and suck up spiders with no sand in QT as at night they seem to cartwheel around your tank and when they land GRAB EM.
A black background , as they are off white to a beige color ,if most are a beige color try white background .
I use my daughters construction paper and alternate ,find a color where you can see them better .
WTAC .........has added some GREAT ideas also .
Adding pvc pipe under rock in QT is a great way to blow "stuff" out and then suck it up ............i have found a couple spiders this way .
Thanks WTAC .........


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jeeze I hope these stupid spiders are gone soon! Sounds like your doing a great job in the meantime, glad to hear your anemone is coming around!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Blossom, I've been following your thread and I'm really impressed with your tenacity with these spiders! It sounds as though all your hard work is finally paying off. Kudos!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i've been watching and what a nightmare! I am happy its almost over...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks all ...it makes me feel good to hear it..........
my late night watching ,i only saw 1 spider in the QT ,tomorrow i will water change and take the anemone out in a seprate container ,rub down then place him back .
All the corals just look so awesome now .
I have some very small red zoa's ,i really thaught they were all dead but i scrubbed the rock and just placed it in the QT and low and behold 8 opened yesterday 8 is better then 0 lol
Hopefully our computer will be fixed by tomorrow and i can get some pic's up .
Ironic ,my friend had a fish die yesterday and now shes begging me to help her anemone lol
So tonight i will be doing her tank But they are stubburn and dont easily take advice which frustrates me cause they have lost 3 fish including a mandrin and thats sad what a beautilfull fish ,and their goby is gone now the shrimp is lonely .Had they listened to me they may still be alive .
13 fish is a 20gl and no skimmer and no heater and no water change in more then 6 weeks.
Because someone told them not to waterchange grrrrrr
Hopefully my QT will be set and the AMain shut down this weekend ,ill take a week to clean it and boil the sand ,just might take 2 weeks . then ill start a new cycle which gives me a month to fix the sump and get a baffel made.
This time i will use raw shrimp to get the cycle going (yuck smelly )

Thanks all for the encouragement


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

WHOA!!! A mandarin goby in a 20gal?!? IME, A min of 90gal as they predate primarily on "pods" in captive systems. Those that are fortunate enough to get them to feed on prepared/frozen foods can get away with a smaller sized system. 

One can forego the skimmer route but that is dependant on other nutrient export methods...not good advice overall from the LFS, IMHO.

I'm sincerely elated to see that things are getting better...WOOO HOOO 

The hard work will pay off in the end. Keep up the good fight!!! We're here to help


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Funny isnt it , they went and got another one TOO!!!!! to my horror.
She knows i so want a mandrin and keeps bugging me to get one , but i have told her time and time again ,IM not prepared as you and i know why and they are oblivious, i even went and paid for rotifilers and frozen cubes so they would feed the fish properly as all were on flakes only for 2 weeks.
So get this ..........I was like OMG.....i told them to get arg sand to put in the tank ,so he got the live sand and put it in a bucket to soak ,ok no problem ..............but i tewsted with hydrometer the water was freezing and their was NO SALT lmao,i just fixed about 3 lr of water for them and gave them instructions on what to get and i will go through step by step with them tomorrow night.DARN pet stores!!!!

I double that WOOOOHOOOO.
Tonight tho i tested my tank rites were 2.0 ,then find my daughter just fed the tank ,rates were 20 , a little high,amm was 0ppm .........thank god .
So i just prepared 5 gl (still warming now )and put a bit of cycle in it ,in about 3 hours i will get the python out and water change .
I also got new filter ,
But everything looks awesome in the tank so i think it was the feeding , plus i need to get rock ready that will help a bunch ,maybe the hight rites is bad for the spiders LMAO ............
Thanks for the help too!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Blossom, can you describe how you "massage" or rub down your anemone? Do you wear gloves when you're working with your inhabitants?

Thanks,


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yes i wear gloves at all times ....i seem to get a rash like on my arms that burn real bad lol.
When i messaged him the first time he was on a huge rock wasnt easy , and just message but be carefull if you have him off a rock they slip and slide i almost dropped him a few times doing this .kinda like a hard boiled egg ,pushing enough to just not break the white and just as slippery ,just slide you finghers around , it is best to wait and give it time to deflate on its own a bit , they get very very tight ,which makes it harder .
I will always wear gloves,we pay like 8 to 10 bux for a box of 100(i think its pharma plus)shoppers is like 20 or so a box), we have the arm legnth gloves cost 30 bux at big al's , but they suck lol
I would always advise anyone to use gloves (but im picky this way)lol
Although we like to feel them to see what they feel like (my daughter loves touching the bubble coral)
If you ever get a burning feeling it is best to rinse under the hottest water you can stand for about 2 to 4 min (try not to scratch) easier said then done .do it untill the burning feeling is gone .
The anemone will take about a day to come around and hey they really arent as delicate as most people say and can take a lot so dont be shy.
I think tho a good daily cleaning would help , blow water at it all around to get any stuff off of it .
As soon as we get other pc fixed i will get a few pics for you ,ill wait till then to rub him down lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for that description Blossom, that's really informative for me, will keep that in the old noggin should I ever need it.


Cheers,


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I KNEW IT WAS JUST A MATTER OF TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
my friend from downstairs..............................just braught up 2 Banded Clownfish ................OMG they are sooooooo beautiful .
BUT ,im supposed to shut down the 90gl this weekend.
Not only that they are huge ......but i sooo love them !
I havent kept up on the 90gl thinking im shutting it down ,but i tested the water and its perfect,so it looks like i will just have to keep it going now and do everything around them lol
The minute they hit the tank they bit my bubble coral grrrrrrr.
So i worried about the goby's and the goby was so cool the way he chases them away .
Thanks aimee
I did a water change in the 20 and nitrites went down 1 point but i just cant figure out why i even have a reading so tonight i will get more rock from the main and affix pvc on bottom and see if that helps .
Have to help them in a hour or so i might have to wait for my tank ,but tomorrow i will do another waterchange in 20 gl and then the 90gl ill do a 20gl change,which is my normal ,although sometimes it takes longer to warm up lol
Im so happy to have new fish !


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't worry too much about nitrite, it doesn't affect SW fish as much as it does FW.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

any ideas why the reading on the smaller tank ?
I have never had a reading on the 90gl since cycling.
I thaught rites were bad too but everything looks so perfect ,im thinking your right


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i had to change my plans ,a little more work but i have 2 new fish to accomadate and i love them wooohooo Thanks amiee.
So i wont be shutting down the 90gl but i am going to take all LR and sand out and rubbermaid them for a few days(week maybe 2) while i hunt for spiders.
I have been tossing the thaught of having no sand ,as i have the orange spotted sleeper goby's ,yeh the store will take them back but i do really like them ,so its a toss up .
Im getting 2 rubbermaids ready tonight and will probably take the LR out over 2 days,then get the sand out.
Will take longer then i expected .
Everything in the QT looks great ,to tell you the truth i have no idea what im gonna do with the bubble coral as of yet it is still in 90gl ,maybe once i get some rock in the QT i can find a spot for it .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

UPDATE
The anemone has been in the QT for 2 weeks ,with no sand and only 1 rock .
It has pretty much stayed put .
I have been catching the odd spider and sucking it out .
The anemone looks AWESOME today ,the first time i have seen him look soooo good ,but i do see a couple spiders attached ,maybe 3 or 4 .i will leave it for a week and then when i get the main sorted i will message it ,but still keep it in the QT for at least 4 months ,b4 i move it .
Im just so happy !!!!!
My friend got an anemone (so beautiful) and they thaught it was dead ,i tried to tell them what to do but instead they threw it out and i was sooo sad ...........he coulda braught it up here i woulda braught it back grrrrrr.
Im thinking wehen they baught it ,had no X as it was white .
My next challenge is to get an anemone who has lost its X so i can see if i can bring it back!!!!!
But ill have to get another QT to experiment with them lol
Today is a GREAT day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Being a newbie i really didnt know what approach after 12 hours of reading ,i know i made the best decision ,and i havent lost anything that was healthy and still only had 2 clowns and 2 goby's just to be sure i could keep them alive(my friend baught me 2 clarkii clowns)
They keep pushing me to put the 4 clowns into the same tank .
But im afraid that action would end up with 2 dead clowns .
So it looks like i need another QT tank lol 
I think im a good salt water mommy


----------

